# Deer damage to blue spruce and arbovitas



## iowawoodcutter (Jun 26, 2008)

We had a very snowy year and the deer did a number on our blue spruce (not absolutely sure it is a blue spruce) and arbovitas(sp?). Will they come back?? They used to be completely bare about 5-6 feet up, but are starting to get a few back. Is there anything we can do for them? The blue spruce got bare much higher than what the deer could reach too, so there may be something else going on with them. Any help would be appreciated. Pictures below.


thanks
C


----------

